# Red Snapper fillet



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello all! My wife bought some Red Snapper fillets and has decided not to cook them. She told me to use them as food for my RBP's. Anybody ever feed their P's Red Snapper?. If so, did they like it?. I will feed them the Red Snapper tomorrow since they have already eaten catfish nuggets today. Just curious : )


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

hmm red snapper,thats good eatin right thurr....for HUMANS!!! cook it up urself,red snapper is an expensive fish here especially fillet..whats!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I don't see any reason why not to feed it to your fish...


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Only the best for my P's haha! Will be feeding it to them today. Sure they will love it. Was just curious if anyone else has tried feeding Red Snapper.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

I suggest you run out and get some Red Snapper! Just fed it to my P's and they devoured it. It didn't get the chance to hit the bottom of the tank. Although I feed my P's everyday, you would have thought they haven't been fed in two months. They now have a new favorite food : )


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

hey thats my favorite fish too...lol...nice one


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

ive feed mine red snapper b4, with very simmilar reactions from my p


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Man, when I used to live in Corpus Christi, TX right on the Gulf of Mexico... I used to fish for Vermillion Snapper (spelling?) almost everyday.
We used to catch those buggers every single cast!

Damn I miss the tropics!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Throw it in! scales and all red snappers are probably full of carotene which aids in colouration of your fish


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Mine are still loving it! No matter how much I throw in tank, they keep attacking it. They can't get enough of it.


----------

